

Ask HN: Engineer contractor rates in Spain, Catalonia (Barcelona)? - zerr

Any ideas about contractor hourly rates for experienced software engineers in Barcelona, Catalonia or Spain in general?
======
vellum
Some people here list their rates:
[http://www.freelancermap.com/app/freelancer/profisuche](http://www.freelancermap.com/app/freelancer/profisuche)

They seem to hover around €50/hr. Rates in Europe seem lower than the States.
If you can, you should find clients in the States. And try to raise your rates
by €5-10 every project.

